# Good Tips for boaters



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Follow this link for some helpful information

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs038/1101939622929/archive/1101962467497.html

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Brad


----------

